# 250w heat lightbulb



## gottalovebud (Sep 2, 2006)

I got a 250w heat lamp on my 12 plants. Should i use a different kind of light if so what should i use.


----------



## stoner 420 (Sep 2, 2006)

i have read alot about the hps or the mh lights and everyone seems to use these but i have also saw alot about the cfls and that is what i am useing i am not sure if the heat lamp will work for 12 plants u might need like a 1000 watt hps or mayb two which can b very expencive but if u have the extra cash go for it...... hope this was some help for u... if u can order online it will b cheaper.... good luck and happy growing


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 2, 2006)

gottalovebud said:
			
		

> I got a 250w heat lamp on my 12 plants. Should i use a different kind of light if so what should i use.


If you're talking about a heat lamp like is used to heat up a bathroom, then you're hurting your plants with that thing.

You can use a simple florescent shop light for the vegg cycle of your plant. For 12 plants, (several will be males prob), you'll need more light.

Have you read anything about growing pot yet?

Tell us what type of grow you have going. Container size, nutrients, type of soil......


----------



## gottalovebud (Sep 3, 2006)

Um yeah the same kind of heat lamp but i did change it to a florescent yesterday. Whey would a lot of them be males. And why only use florescent for vegg cycle and not budding. I have read some but mostly it was all on outdoor growing because i had 3 plants outside but they got eaten by deer. They are in small cups now but when they get like 6 inches i am going to put them into big pots. I dont know anyting about nutrients but i am using cow shit fertilizer. Anything you can tell me would really help.


----------



## gottalovebud (Sep 3, 2006)

I just found out that i have a 400w ge hps light with a ge 400w hps lucalox bulb is that going to be enough but i dont want to use it until i absoultely have to (because its not mine it is actually my dads from when he used to grow and probably wouldnt let me use it) Oh yeah and my plants are basically in a window.


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Sep 3, 2006)

Father's like apples that don't fall far from trees.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 3, 2006)

gottalovebud said:
			
		

> Um yeah the same kind of heat lamp but i did change it to a florescent yesterday. Whey would a lot of them be males. And why only use florescent for vegg cycle and not budding. I have read some but mostly it was all on outdoor growing because i had 3 plants outside but they got eaten by deer. They are in small cups now but when they get like 6 inches i am going to put them into big pots. I don't know anything about nutrients but i am using cow shit fertilizer. Anything you can tell me would really help.


 
Nature gives one for one with the Male/Female seeds. Because of advanced methods used in producing seeds now, it seems that I get more females than males these days. If you germinate 10 seeds, you can expect at least a few males, maybe as many as half. Look at it this way; if no male seeds were given off by the plants, they would cease to exist.

A heat lamp is produced to emit as much infrared light as possible. That's why it's a heat lamp. Excess infrared hurts marijuana. That's why you should not use them.

If enough florescent lights of the right type are used, they work very well for the vegging cycle. A Halide would work better, but also cost more to operate and produce more heat which would have to be dealt with. HPS works best for flowering, with no exceptions. Each light has a rating for the number of "Lumens" it produces. To grow MJ at it's optimum, between 3000 and 6000 lumens per/sq/ft of plant canopy is needed regardless of the type of light.

I would suggest transplanting them into their larger pots now. A 5 gallon pot with only one plant per/pot is the best for soil grows. The plant will use the entire 5 gallons of volume for it's root system. This will enable it to grow without fear of becoming root bound.

For your nutes, I would suggest using "Fox Farms" nutes. Lot's of dirt growers on this site prefer them and have excellent results using them. They are made specifically for growing MJ. Cow crap is good for corn, but lacks a lot of the necessary nutrients that MJ needs to thrive as well as possible.

Good luck to you man! Let us know how you do.


----------



## teckS (Sep 3, 2006)

can you have too many lumens psf? cuz im about to set up my new g-box.. and its gonna be giving my ladies 6675 lumens/psf.. is this going to have a negative effect?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 3, 2006)

teckS said:
			
		

> can you have too many lumens psf? cuz im about to set up my new g-box.. and its gonna be giving my ladies 6675 lumens/psf.. is this going to have a negative effect?


That's a great question teckS.

No, you can't have too many lumens. I don't recall the number, but the sun provides something like 10 million lumens per/sq/ft.

As with the sun, the part you have to watch out for is the infrared light. It *will* fry a plant. Most of the heat you feel coming from a bulb is infrared light hitting you. That's what sunburns you outside. It sunburns a plant too, inside or out. As long as your plants tops are far enough from the source of infrared, you'll be fine with your lights. Any lumens that are not used by the plant are simply ignored.


----------

